# Attitude changed their website...in the middle of my order!



## j3550 (Jun 5, 2009)

So checkout the new 'tude site. Wish they could've picked ANY other time as I was sent to the cc processor from the old site and when redirected back to the tude the site went phttttt. So sent them an email cause they're not answering the phone. I have no idea of the status of my order other than an email from the cc processor telling me I've been charged.

Initial experience with the attitude = not so hot. And I would advise delaying any purchases from the 'tude as the site is very buggy ATM.

Wish I could've posted a more positive experience. But I'll let you know how it works out.

BTW: Ordered Jock, Satori, and AI


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you 100% sure it was the genuine Attitude site?

eace:


----------



## j3550 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fer sure. Been virtual shopping there for months. 

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk, right?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea hes sure. I just went there. The page went crazy. Popping up this white page with all these error reports.
Now its loading up better. With bugs. But the site is lookin good now.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 5, 2009)

It's attitudes site. They changed the entire site.


----------



## j3550 (Jun 5, 2009)

now they've got ACE seeds! Of course RIGHT after I order. Wonder what else is new.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 5, 2009)

They have added a couple new vendors aswell. Doggie N*** is one of them.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

That happened to someone at oz stoners 2 days ago as well and that person is still waiting for a reply from them ! but he /she did not realise that the attitude doe's not deliver to aussie any more and may not recieve any compensation anyway ! good luck and all the best !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

This is how my mind would work if I owned a seed site with a reputation like Attitudes.

I sell something that I know is more or less illegal globally.

I have built a business up with trust and know many of my customers are repeat customers.

Now would I without warning change the whole site almost past recognition of the old without warning?

Or would I have blazed a header that could not be missed by anyone visiting the site that I intended to totally reformat the site so it is very different from the past?

People revisiting Attitude and seeing the site changing are going to think 1 thing.

:cop: 

I hope im wrong.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 5, 2009)

Phew, I ordered last week, tracking says it's near. Glad I got the deal done before the change.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure is nice of them to up the prices on some of the beans while at it.
Auto Hindu from 63 last week. 65 the other day. Now up to 72.
Couple other strains have gone down in price though.


----------



## j3550 (Jun 5, 2009)

And now they changed the site back! Looks like my order went thru now.

Lesson: IF IT AIN'T BROKE, DON'T FIX IT.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

I highly doubt the po's have taken over attitude because they updated their website :laugh: paranoid much?

If I was a a seedbank as popular as attitude I would also do an upgrade- that is just how it works. 

I was just about to start a thread about the new design because I think it's badass. Looks real good- a lot better than many of the new websites out there. I also haven't had any problems with it- functions perfectly for me.

And really- why would they ask or tell the customers that they are going to change the site? I mean do you really care and would it really matter? They are still the same business- I'm still going to buy seeds from them- just now in style. I am always impressed by their feminized seed photo 

Oh nooo change is sooo scary!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> And really- why would they ask or tell the customers that they are going to change the site?


 
We obviously see things differently.

The trust is built up with illegal activities taking a long time for trust to be given and gained.

All I'm saying is I would have set a header up letting people know a change is approaching and not to be nervous of sudden change.

I dont know about you but I have 1 person watching my back, thats me.

eace:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

I have 2 people watching my back- myself and my dog!

I guess I just don't see the point of warning people. What are the chances of everyone seeing the message? How often do people visit the website- they would have to leave the message up forever to get everyone to see it. It just isn't practical. Change happens. I've had many websites that I visit daily change out of the blue- it's life.

But I'm done here- to each their own. It does look nice though


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

I make a decent amount of money playing on multiple poker sites online.  If one of them is EVER going to be taken down for maintanence they flash a message at ever single table and post messages in the lobby the entire day leading up to it going down.  If I log onto my bank account website to access my account and the site is down, there will be a message saying "The site is down for mainenance and will be back up at ______".  
    To take down a site with no warning does NOT make me think it was just an upgrade, it makes me think that someone or something messed up the server.  If it WAS an upgrade, then why not post a message NOW at the top of the site pointing out the upgrades?

The only thing they have on their website is "WELCOME TO OUR NEW SITE: SITE EMAIL SYSTEM IS HAVING TEETHING PROBLEMS PLEASE SEND ANY EMAILS TO [email protected]"

If they did add new breeders, why not mention it?  Even if the site was just taken down a bit for upgrades, they made a mess of mistakes in the process.
The site I use has some better things going than attitde....like not being bound by 10 packs, and they guarantee you receive your order anywhere in the world.  
hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

Just to set the record straight- you don't have to buy 10 packs at Attitude- and their shipping is fantastic.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

does attitude do this with EVERY strain from EVERY breeder?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

I dunno ..check for yourself hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

But I doubt ANY seedbank has EVERY strain from EVERY breeder

And I actually prefer buying in bulk- I think singles are a waste of money.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

no, my point was that you can by any number of seeds of any strain, something you can't do at attitde.  Attitde does represent a lot of breeders, but the single seed center only represents those that have proven to be the best.  You can buy any number of seeds from ANY strain...if you want to see if attitude does that...check it yourself lazy...but I will bet dollars to donuts you can't.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 5, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> no, my point was that you can by any number of seeds of any strain, something you can't do at attitde.  Attitde does represent a lot of breeders, but the single seed center *only represents those that have proven to be the best*.



I dont know about that. They carry Nirvana afterall.
Though, I am with you about using them. Youve sold me on them.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> if you want to see if attitude does that...check it yourself lazy...



:laugh: I never wanted to know- you're the one that asked so I gave you the website. Attitude has never done me wrong so I won't sway from them- that's all I'm saying.

But yes with Attitude you can "pick and mix" seeds


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

the reason i told you to check it yourself is becase you are LYING, you can not by single seeds of any strain from attitude.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> the reason i told you to check it yourself is becase you are LYING, you can not by single seeds of any strain from attitude.


yes you can in the pick 'n' mix area ! peace and take care !


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

you still aren't getting it.  No pix and mix, no minimum number of seeds, any number of each strain, from #1-X...Yo can NOT go on attitude and buy 5 total seeds, one of 5 different strains.,

I know a lot here love attitude, but they are NOT the only seed bank out there,and some offer better deals.

I can go on this site and by ONE seed of ANY strain....can yo do that on attitude?????? NO!

Let's say I want 2 blueberry, 2 white wodiw, 2 Jack Herer, and 2 Sensi Star seeds....can yo do this on attitude?  NO!   But at the single seed center you can. I'm not trying to knowck attitude, I'm just saying there are other options with better deals...and there are.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

Well you are wrong- but okay.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 5, 2009)

uhhhhhhh, no.  Tell you what.  Show me your shopping cart from attitude that contains two of each seed listed above and I will send you $1,000.  Again, I am not knocking attitude. They have some great genetics from a lot of breeders, but they are NOT the best seed distibtor, they are simply the most used....and therefore one of the most expensive.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 6, 2009)

Na Attitude's better :laugh:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 6, 2009)

so refuse to take the offer and simply make a comment about attitude being better.....sounds like you did NOTHING to compare the two.....That is how capitalism works buddy.  Go ahead and pay more for something that spends more on advertising but isn't necessarily a better product...perhaps yo should look at buying a GM car.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 6, 2009)

I got my order today, it was perfect. I got g13 auto poison dwarf and kc mango. Got my white widow and my quicksiler auto freebies. The package was different and they didn't use a smelly proof baggy, the beans where in the sleeve of the shirt. But it got here fast and easy, and now they offer several new strains.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 6, 2009)

and I got 50 bag seed beans I can send you for free, that doesn't make them worth anything.  My point is that the single seed center is more reliable and offers better deals....I still stand by that.  They ship in the breeders container and GUARANTEE that you receive your order, until attitude matches that, they are NOT the best. IMO....no offense to those that love attitude.


Tell you what.....when attitude offers single seeds at no extra cost, GUARANTEES that you will receive your order, GUARANTEE your germ rates, and GUARANTEE the breeders they work with, I will consider them just as good....until then they are simply a company with a better PR and marketing department, not necessarily better beans.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh man. Im so glad I started drinking since I last posted on this thread.
I am trippin out.

Like I said before. Coke Pepsi, Ford Chevy, Mustard Ketchup, boxers briefs. Its all a matter of preference. 
(Unless you picked Pepsi Chevy Mustard Briefs. Then its a matter of ignorance  )


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 6, 2009)

Diesel you are a funny guy- but first of all I only buy Subaru- so take your little Honda and go race. Secondly, your still wrong- you can buy single seeds at Attitude- so how are you getting that $1000 to me?

And you do realize that you are posting in a thread about Attitude- not what site is SUPERIOR! Go take your single seed criticism elsewhere- because it's incorrect. Buying single seeds is stupid and a waste of time and money IMO. They have 10 packs because in the long run it is a better deal. Also the single seed site doesn't even have a currency converter- lame! For GUARANTEED shipping ANYWHERE in the world they should have a converter.

Go buy any 10 seeds on your single seed website and it will be WAY more money than buying 10 seeds on Attitude- I guarantee it (and seed quality will be the EXACT same). Breeders don't have "special" seeds they give to the single seed banks. I also checked multiple strains and it was usually $10-20+ more on the single seed site than Attitude. So I guess the real question comes down to how intelligent the purchaser is- do you want a few seeds at an overprice, or 10 seeds for a discounted price? I'll stick with 10 seeds.

Finally- they do guarantee everything you mentioned:
hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/our-policy/info_4.html

Do some research


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pick'n'mix at Attitude.

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 6, 2009)

That pick n mix at attitude is crap. 21 strains.
I see some that come in 3 and 7 packs. They should all just cut that out and make 5 packs. Perfect number.

Single seed does have conversion. For America. Just no 3rd world countries.
(DDay and the presidents speech has me all fired up) 
USA USA USA!!


----------



## Waspfire (Jun 6, 2009)

lol ok he means at attitude u cant order a single bean of every strain they have which u cant they have only a handful to pick from 
And the site NYC talks about u can but as GG said if u bought a 10 pack from them its going ot be higher then it would be at attitude.

EXAMPLE
Auto ak-47 from there is $8.48 a single seed = 84.80 for a 10 pack when i can get a 10 pack for $62 at attitude

Now after thinking bout it more both sites are pretty much the same in price cause with attitude u pay like 25$ for there gurantee shipping and single seed bank doesnt charge u for shipping which makes me think its why there 10 pack is right around what it would be at attitude with there gurantee shipping price.JMO


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 6, 2009)

For single seed to guarantee you have to use registered mail. And sign for your package when it arrives.
Something Im not doing thats forsure.

But both sites are the same to me. Ill probably use both. Some things I do want 10 of. Some things I just want a couple just to try. 
Aslong as the end result involves a buzz. Ones no better than the other.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 6, 2009)

You're both right- sometimes I just like to argue.

Oh and I wasn't saying Attitude has a good selection of single seeds- but they do have them.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 6, 2009)

The single seed place doesn't have the seeds I got, all I did was order a couple of the cheapest seeds offered. Will it grow to "top shelf" standards, I don't care. I will have a bunch of strains for cheap and my seeds got to me very stealthy and quick, what more could you want? And if you look Attitude is now selling big dollar seeds and others they never had before. I wouldn't waste my time buying one or two seeds at a time per strain because I want lots of phenos and females.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Diesel you are a funny guy- but first of all I only buy Subaru- so take your little Honda and go race. Secondly, your still wrong- you can buy single seeds at Attitude- so how are you getting that $1000 to me?
> 
> And you do realize that you are posting in a thread about Attitude- not what site is SUPERIOR! Go take your single seed criticism elsewhere- because it's incorrect. Buying single seeds is stupid and a waste of time and money IMO. They have 10 packs because in the long run it is a better deal. Also the single seed site doesn't even have a currency converter- lame! For GUARANTEED shipping ANYWHERE in the world they should have a converter.
> 
> ...


 
No they don't and if you took the time to look at both sites you would realize this.

"so how are you getting that $1000 to me?"

I'm not because you didn't show me your shopping cart with those seeds.  The single seed center offers singles of EVERY strain at no extra cost, attitude does not.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 7, 2009)

Um obviously I have looked at both sites...

Please take a few :chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill:  ssss

ATTITUDE IS SUPERIORRRRRR ABOVE ALLLLLLLLLLLL

All your base are belong to us arrrg garrrr pwned


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

huh?
hablas ingles paco?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> All your base are belong to us arrrg garrrr pwned


 



OK, I am probably the only person on this site that knows that quote comes from a video game......but I can't remember which one........what is it?

But I do remember "all your base are belong to us" being a bad translation from a video game.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 7, 2009)

haha

wikipedia says some Japanese game called Zero Wing
hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_your_base_are_belong_to_us

But I remember it from when I used to play Starcraft

Great translation :laugh:

    In A.D. 2101
    War was beginning.
    Captain: What happen ?
    Mechanic: Somebody set up us the bomb.
    Operator: We get signal.
    Captain: What !
    Operator: Main screen turn on.
    Captain: It's you !!
    CATS: How are you gentlemen !!
    CATS: *All your base are belong to us.*
    CATS: You are on the way to destruction.
    Captain: What you say !!
    CATS: You have no chance to survive make your time.
    CATS: Ha ha ha ha....
    Operator: Captain !! *
    Captain: Take off every 'ZIG'!!
    Captain: You know what you doing.
    Captain: Move 'ZIG'.
    Captain: For great justice.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

starcraft.....that's it, I played it and loved it.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah I love it too haha, actually I just re-installed yesterday...

:doh:


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 10, 2009)

i can't acces attitudes site any more gives me a security warning and says something about deleting browser cookies. did just that and still get the error looks loke i'll be buying from the site nyc just listed.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 10, 2009)

Attitude just worked for me. What browser are you running? If you're running IE switch to Firefox, it's better. 

HazeMe


----------



## j3550 (Jun 11, 2009)

As the starter of this thread let me update that my order arrived. 6 days to east coast. That is great service! Another satisfied 'tude customer.


----------

